

Show HN: Teelaunch Prints & Ships Your Kickstarter & Indiegogo T-Shirt Rewards - niftylettuce
https://teelaunch.com

======
swalsh
This is selling shovels and pick axes during a gold rush. I love it!

~~~
ph0rque
More like selling pick axe handles for those selling pick axes during a gold
rush. I also love it! :)

------
lessnonymous
Nice opportunity spotted! You've simplified the crap out of an annoying part
of the crowdsourcing reward system.

From what I can make out, you're either in the screen printing industry and
spotted a great opportunity to move product, or you're a HN sort of
entrepreneur who saw the opportunity and found a partner with the experience.

Either way, this is a brilliant move.

~~~
niftylettuce
have done quite a large volume of t-shirts over the years. ran an eco-friendly
clothing company that was distributed by AZA-accredited zoos.

[http://support.teelaunch.com/customer/portal/articles/888849...](http://support.teelaunch.com/customer/portal/articles/888849-what-
is-teelaunch-)

thanks!

~~~
stevenrace
Again, props on your keen eye for market opportunities.

In regards to being 'eco-friendly' - any suggestions for environmentally
friendly plastisol/immulsion?

We've been screenprinting in house for a while (<10 shirt runs) - as we like
the DIY ethos.

------
niftylettuce
we don't markup postage either.

how does it work?
[http://support.teelaunch.com/customer/portal/articles/888919...](http://support.teelaunch.com/customer/portal/articles/888919-how-
does-teelaunch-work-)

how much does shipping cost?
[http://support.teelaunch.com/customer/portal/articles/888869...](http://support.teelaunch.com/customer/portal/articles/888869-how-
much-does-shipping-cost-)

------
PanMan
Could it be there is a mistake in your pricing example:

    
    
        (e.g. 24 t-shirts with 1 color front & back print is $8.66 + $0.25 = $8.91/ea)
    

The table says 24 shirts, 1 color is $7.28. 2 colors is $8.66. Should it be 2
colors? Or does one color count for two when used front and back?

~~~
niftylettuce
counts for two when used front and back since they are separate locations. so
if you have 2 color front and 1 color back, go to 3 color column and then add
25 cents for printing on back. lmk if you have ?'s -- support@teelaunch.com

~~~
indescription
Thank you for clarifying. When reading the description I actually thought
location was in reference to shipping locations. You may want to further
clarify that on your page.

~~~
niftylettuce
reworded some of the verbiage to make more sense -- thanks for the feedback

------
redguava
I love the discount for them embedding your advertising on their site. Great
idea. Good luck with it all.

~~~
niftylettuce
thanks joel & happy holidays

------
unsquare
Interesting angle. Good idea.

~~~
niftylettuce
thank you & happy holidays

------
imtu80
Is your pricing per order basis or total volume per month?

~~~
niftylettuce
per order basis, if you have special requests just toss us an email, we'd love
to help :)

